# Television



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Where will i get a bargain on buying an LED 40 inch Television HD ready near Malaga?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Classified said:


> Where will i get a bargain on buying an LED 40 inch Television HD ready near Malaga?


Carrefour??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Technically, HD readies are soon to be replaced by 3D readies, so therefore shouldnt be as expensive, but.............

TBH, I'm not sure that any of the "readies" matter anyway - corry is the same regardless lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> Technically, HD readies are soon to be replaced by 3D readies, so therefore shouldnt be as expensive, but.............
> 
> TBH, I'm not sure that any of the "readies" matter anyway - corry is the same regardless lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi again, i have just been looking on Amazon and i can get a new one and it will be sent over for free, it has freeview built in, do you think i could pick up spanish tv through that, i have a spanish ariel?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Classified said:


> Hi again, i have just been looking on Amazon and i can get a new one and it will be sent over for free, it has freeview built in, do you think i could pick up spanish tv through that, i have a spanish ariel?


Apparently not, cos Spain doesnt do freeview, you'd need a decoder - Nothings ever simple is it 

(BTW, my husband answered that, he knows about TVs and stuff!! - in case you thought I understand any of it lol!!!)

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Classified said:


> Hi again, i have just been looking on Amazon and i can get a new one and it will be sent over for free, it has freeview built in, do you think i could pick up spanish tv through that, i have a spanish ariel?


You will need an HD TDT decoder (_decodificador TDT de alta definición_ in Spanish) which you can get at any electrical store. Assuming your aerial is quite modern, you should have no problem getting Spanish TV. in HD.

Decodificador TDT Full HD |Comprar Decodificador TDT Full HD de la selección Twenga

It might work out cheaper to buy your TV in Spain, try any of the big superstores like Worten, MediaMarkt or Carrefour.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Classified said:


> Hi again, i have just been looking on Amazon and i can get a new one and it will be sent over for free, it has freeview built in, do you think i could pick up spanish tv through that, i have a spanish ariel?


Yes you can receive TDT with an UK freeview decoder, but you will only receive the spanish channels, there are no english speaking TDT channels I'm afraid. But some spanish channels broadcast movies and tv serieses in dual channel audio, which will enable you to watch them in english.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

HD Ready TVs - you still need to buy a HD set top box for ANY HD TV.
HD TV - should have terrestrial HD tuner built in.

Freeview - a UK ONLY TV service via a TV aerial. YOu CANNOT get Freeview in Spain
TDT - Spains terrestrial TV service - 30-40 digital SPANISH channels, but you can, in some cases change the audio on UK and USA imported programmes to the programmes original language. Some TVs this is simply via 1 button on the remote, other TVs you trawl through the menu options looking for the audio options.

Not all Freeview receivers / TV with Freeview built in work in other countries, as some FReeview branded things will only allow language options to be changed to English, HAelic and Welsh...yet all but one of the Spanish broadcasters do NOT use these options for the "second alternate" audio sound track - they use DOS, VO, MUL, QAA - options which some Freeview receivers do nt regognise.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't understand. We don't need a decoder box with our hd ready t. V.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bfpijuan said:


> I don't understand. We don't need a decoder box with our hd ready t. V.


If you're using a satellite dish/sky box, it doesnt matter - or if you bought the TV in Spain, use an aerial and only watch Spanish television.

I dont know if Spain uses an analogue system or have moved over to digital, as they're going to do in the UK in a few months???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you're using a satellite dish/sky box, it doesnt matter - or if you bought the TV in Spain, use an aerial and only watch Spanish television.
> 
> I dont know if Spain uses an analogue system or have moved over to digital, as they're going to do in the UK in a few months???
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm pretty sure analogue is no longer available anywhere in Spain

we watch Spanish TV just through an aerial


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, we bought it here. We went digital well over a year ago. So, some of the shows are dual broadcast.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> If you're using a satellite dish/sky box, it doesnt matter - or if you bought the TV in Spain, use an aerial and only watch Spanish television.
> 
> I dont know if Spain uses an analogue system or have moved over to digital, as they're going to do in the UK in a few months???
> 
> Jo xxx


Spain is all digital now and any TV bought in Spain will have a TDT decoder built in, so you can get Spanish TV providing you have the right aerial and cable. We had to get a new aerial for the switchover because ours was 20 years old.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm glad to see we're encouraging consumerism. It will help the Spanish economy - and it certainly needs help.
I don't know what the corresponding figure for Spain is but I was amazed to learn that consumer spending accounts for two-thirds of the UK's GDP.
One of the causes of the current slowdown in growth in the UK is because consumers are retrenching, paying off their credit card and other debts and not buying tvs, dishwashers and other consumer items.
So ...to keep people in work in Spain and in the UK we need to spend, if we can.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Spain is all digital now and any TV bought in Spain will have a TDT decoder built in, so you can get Spanish TV providing you have the right aerial and cable. We had to get a new aerial for the switchover because ours was 20 years old.


My 40" plasma t.v. has a built in freeview decoder, we brought it over to spain and it gets all the spanish channels, we do however have a good ariel and good sight of the transmitter so get crystal clear pictures


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Bfpijuan said:


> I don't understand. We don't need a decoder box with our hd ready t. V.


HD Ready TVs may well have TDT / digital terrestrail built in and be able to receive the terrestrial channels.

But HD Ready TVs will not be able to show terrestreial *HD* channels - TVE HD, La Sexta HD, Telecinco HD. Fo rhtis HD Ready TVs will need a serperate HD TDT set top box.

I think there are still a few "local" channels in one or two areas are still analogue only, but expect those to stop soon.....


----------

